# جامعة الزقازيق > شعبة اللغة الإنجليزية > الفرقة الأولى >  السلام عليكم ارجو المساعده

## ahmed badawy

السلام عليكم

ممكن اعرف المقرر على الفرقه الاولى فى ماده  criminology

مع خالص تحياتى

----------


## student

بص .. هوا الدكتورة كانت بتحدد المقرر مش بالصفح 
يعني مكانتش بتقول صفحة كزا وكزا علينا والباقي مش علينا 
هيا كانت بتقرا في المحاضرة كام سطر واحنا كنا نخطط علي اللي بتقراه 
واللي مش قرتو مش علينا 
ف مظنش ان في حد هيعرف يقولك ع السطور :d 

 ف لو تعرف حد من صحابك ينقلك الي مخططين عليه هينفعك 
معرفتش ممكن تجيلي وانا انقلهولك 

وانا كنت سامع ان في ورق نازل للمنهج 
لو عرفت اجيبو هقولك برضو  :Smile:  

ومعلش اصلي مليش ف المنتديات 
ف معرفتش ارد غير هنا :d

----------


## Dina amer

رووووووووووووووووووعه

----------


## هيدي سمير

شكرا كان لدي نفس السؤال

----------


## رنيم حمدي

رووووووووووووووووووعه

----------

